# Alternative à INKSCAPE



## dpi67 (20 Juin 2005)

Bjr je voudrais vous parlé d'un logiciel de dessin vectoriel que je redécouvre, il s'agit de Cenon, je l'avais essayé il y a 2 ou 3 ans, je crois, peu oublié, et là je viens de le réinstaller (après quelques moments de stress avec Inkscape), et avec une meilleure connaissance du vectoriel qu'il y a quelques années je trouve Cenon super, certes il est en anglais ou allemand, mais avec un peu de débrouillardise on arrive à s'en sortir, il existe d'ailleurs une documentation PDF sur le site de Cenon (en anglais ou allemand). Possédant Pages je trouve que Cenon lui est un très bon complément vectoriel, on travaille pratiquement dans le même environnement.
Bref à découvrir ou redécouvrir ici*:http://www.cenon.info/
 PS : j'oubliais il est gratuit


----------

